# Need to find a convertible carseat I can RF in a Toyota Sienna, and I have LONG legs and BIG kids! Help meeee!



## crunchynerd (May 8, 2010)

I am researching the least toxic carseats, and trying to figure from there, which will fit my really large and tall kids, with their really large and tall mother driving and unable to scoot her own seat forward at all, because my knees then hit the steering column when I try to brake (ouch!).

My kids are big... my 3 year old is the size of many 5 and 6 year olds...45 lbs and 44 inches tall, wears a 13 shoe, you get the idea. I drive a 2001 Toyota Sienna. The other kids are the 3 year old in a booster, and a nearly-7 year old in a backless booster. I can't fit them all in the 3rd row seat. Currently the 3 year old rides there so that DD (eldest) can help tend the baby if need be.

The Graco Nautilus 3-in-1 looked good, except it's not supposed to be used rear facing. The Graco Comfort Sport in Caleo is cheap, has best nontoxic rating by HealthyStuff.org, but looks small. The Graco MyRide 65 in Chandler was also really low on toxicity, but is reportedly huge when RF... but it looks like any seat that will go rear-facing for longer (or bigger, whichever comes first) is necessarily big in the RF position.

Since none of my local Yokel Marts seem to carry ANY of the lower-toxicity carseats, I may have to order online, which means I can't try before I buy, and that gives me pause.

Does anyone have any advice on using RF convertible carseats for extended RF or larger kids, in a Toyota Sienna?

The obvious solution would be to move the baby to the passenger side captain's chair, and put DD behind me...but I still need legroom in the passenger side for my DH or my mother from time to time, so having to push the passenger front seat all the way forward may not be practical.

Recommendations for a RF carseat that works for larger kids yet doesn't take up a mile of space in the RF position? I had to go front facing with my DS1 at 1 year old because I drove a Honda Accord at the time and there was just no other way. I would rather not have to put a 12 month old front facing if I can avoid it, though. However big, they are still babies at that age.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I've had great success with the MR and the Complete Air in my Sienna.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

The TrueFit is IMO the best for RF in terms of how much space it takes up, it's got a real clever design that's several inches shorter (not height-wise, I mean, but lengthwise towards the front seat) than most other convertibles. I'm 5'11" and hubby is 6'5" so we're with you on the "can't bring the front seats any further forward" issue!!

But, I'm not sure what the RF weight limit is for the TrueFit, nor do I know anything about its toxicity. We turned DD forward-facing around age 2 in her Radian in one car (which is VERY long, great for extended 5-pt harness but was never a proper fit RF in our car) and at about 3 or 3.5yo in the TrueFit (in the other car). Your big 3yo is of course safer if you can find a RF seat that suits your needs, but at that age and weight, he's probably okay with FF too and if i were you I wouldn't stress about it too much if I can't find a RF seat for him but can find a good non-toxic FF.


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

FWIW, I have a My Ride on the passenger side captains chair RFing, and my MIL who has post polio syndrome and needs more than average leg room can still sit comfortably in the front seat.


----------



## Dazedstella (Dec 21, 2008)

I also have a My Ride rf in a 2006 sienna on the passenger side and my father who is 6'2" can fit comfortably in front.


----------

